# Hh100



## mymilkexpired

Any takers? Ill be out there.


----------



## Creakyknees

mehhhhhbe. 

not sure yet... it's a big race on the calendar but imo has few other redeeming features... once you've done the scene once or twice, it's just a long drive and overpriced hotel for a rally... your mileage may vary


----------



## MerlinAma

Creakyknees said:


> mehhhhhbe.
> 
> not sure yet... it's a big race on the calendar but imo has few other redeeming features... once you've done the scene once or twice, it's just a long drive and overpriced hotel for a rally... your mileage may vary


Seriously. I live about as close to Santa Fe as I do WF. I ride in the wind and heat at home every day for free which is why I always go to the mountains to ride events. 

I will agree that you should do it once or twice. Did that in 1987 - 1988.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

I need to do this ride...

Someday....


Maybe...


----------



## King Arthur

*Hhh*

Do this ride almost every year. Nice town and lots of support. Count me, spouse and a buddy of mine in.


----------



## Peanya

Trying to get off, hoping to go. Jerry-rigged, you should go, the three of us could carpool.


----------



## cmg

definitetly maybe. the rally is addicting. even in the heat.


----------



## arman77

Wife and I will be doing our 2nd one this year...


----------



## texasnewb

This going to be my first century. I know there is a century/endurance forum but any advice/tips on this rally for someone who's never done it?


----------



## Peanya

texasnewb said:


> This going to be my first century. I know there is a century/endurance forum but any advice/tips on this rally for someone who's never done it?


If you've rode 50~60 miles before, 100 is the same, just takes longer. My advice is to pace yourself, draft when you can, have fun, and don't overdo it. If you take 1 to 2mph off of your average speed, you'll still have energy after the century.
Oh, get some DeSoto 400 mile shorts/bibs too...


----------



## birdkid02

I want to.


----------



## culdeus

Yeah, I used to think I'd do this one every year. Now I'm not so sure if I've just lost interest. The crowds this year could be just insane and with the heat I have not so much outdoor saddle time. Will be a last minute decision for me which usually is a no. I've done it 4x


----------



## qe4hire

I'll be there....


----------



## cmg

temperature will be over 100 for sure. i've done it 3 times. the heat does take it's toll. complete cycling immersion for the weekend.


----------



## Gunnar75

My wife and I will be riding it. She on her carbon Look and my on the 1988 steel Peugeot Unless of course I don't accidently buy a 14 lbs race bike the expo.


----------



## King Arthur

*Hhh*

Maybe,
if I'm a good boy I get a new shiney Colnago C-59 at the Expo, if not just a new kit.
See you guys there. I'm riding with the pace team this year, but only doing the metric century due to heat concerns.
KA


----------



## mymilkexpired

We should put together a plan to meet up with everyone. Maybe group ride it???


----------



## King Arthur

*group ride*

Will be staying in Lawton, Ok overnight on Friday. Hoping to get to the expo on Friday afternoon (coming from Big Spring and hoping to leave work very early).


----------



## Lando47

Hey guys, I am leaving Friday around lunch from Midland. Staying in Burkburnett. Whats the latest thoughts about meeting up? This will be my first HHH and first century. I am very excited about it. I can hardly wait to see the tens of thousands of riders, all the different kinds of bikes and be in that kind of cycling environment.


----------



## mymilkexpired

Peanya and I are staying here, about 40 miles from Wichita.

Holiday Inn Express Vernon
700 Hillcrest Drive
Vernon, TX 76384


----------



## texasnewb

For those of you who are familiar with the race, do you think hell's gate will close early due to the extreme heat? What's the decision process for that? 

And who plans on riding at the earlier 6:15 start and who's doing the traditional 7a start?


----------



## altx

Starting at 6:15. The earlier the better.


----------



## qe4hire

6:15 for me too


----------



## Peanya

Don't forget the lights if you don't have some already. You can get some super cheap ones for about $12~15 that you'll need to use for like 15 min.

I'm pumped though! Got a new saddle (San Marco Regal), and it's super comfy! Originally was going to put it on my retro build because the look fit, but had to try it out on my main ride. Realized it's a keeper for the main ride, and the generic Aliante is going to the retro.


----------



## altx

Looks like the high temp for the day will hit 106


----------



## weenfreek

mymilkexpired said:


> Peanya and I are staying here, about 40 miles from Wichita.
> 
> Holiday Inn Express Vernon
> 700 Hillcrest Drive
> Vernon, TX 76384


*stalk stalk stalk*


----------



## texasnewb

How much does wind effect the ride? I think I read somewhere the last part is usually into a head wind. Can anybody who's done it before verify that?


----------



## jrabenaldt

local forecast calls for SE 5-10 so I'm hoping that it won't have too much effect looking at the map. This is my first time at this event so I'm merely venturing a guess.


----------



## craigh-krph

Did the 25 mile today. First time to participate in the HH, but I'll be back next year. The guy I rode with has ridden it many times and said the wind situation was great this year.


----------



## Peanya

First time in the history of the ride they shut the course down early. Was 109 in the shade. We were at the 85 mile rest stop when the course was black flagged. Lots of people improperly hydrated getting IV's. Some got taken to the hospital. Many tires popping on the hot road. 
We were doing great til past mile 60 when it started getting hot. We stuck in a paceline going 22-24 for a while. The lead guy broke off, and I assumed the girl behind him was going to pull next. Instead, she took off going 26 to 28. A few miles down the road I turned around to find no one else in line! 
Had a great time, but a tiny bit disappointed I didn't get to do the full 100.


----------



## Creakyknees

Peanya said:


> First time in the history of the ride they shut the course down early. Was 109 in the shade. We were at the 85 mile rest stop when the course was black flagged....
> 
> Had a great time, but a tiny bit disappointed I didn't get to do the full 100.


wait, so how did you cover the last 15 miles?


----------



## culdeus

Peanya said:


> First time in the history of the ride they shut the course down early. Was 109 in the shade. We were at the 85 mile rest stop when the course was black flagged. Lots of people improperly hydrated getting IV's. Some got taken to the hospital. Many tires popping on the hot road.
> We were doing great til past mile 60 when it started getting hot. We stuck in a paceline going 22-24 for a while. The lead guy broke off, and I assumed the girl behind him was going to pull next. Instead, she took off going 26 to 28. A few miles down the road I turned around to find no one else in line!
> Had a great time, but a tiny bit disappointed I didn't get to do the full 100.


Wait, what? If you made it to the 85 mile rest stop how did they cut it short?


----------



## culdeus

Creakyknees said:


> wait, so how did you cover the last 15 miles?


what he said. ooops. should read all posts first.


----------



## Birddog

Not the First time they've closed Hell's gate early . They closed it early in 2009 because the temps were hot very early in the day and even with that they were overwhelmed with heat related triage. That experience is what led to the early start option this year.


----------



## Peanya

We did 85. Wish we could have finished. But with that heat, it was a smart thing to stop.


----------



## mymilkexpired

They closed the entire ride a 2pm. We happened to be at the 85mile reststop when it was closed, we were forced to sag in.

Fyi hells gate is at the 60 mile marker.


----------



## dmboarder

I popped a tire with one mile to go, going up that overpass before you go into downtown. It blew out ,y front tire and even though I managed to get the tube patched, I limped it in. Seems like it just started getting really hot all of a sudden around the 85-88 mark. I'm very glad I started early. 

Tis was my first hhh and first ever century. I was blown away at how awesome the ride support was. I've never seen such an organized and excellent rest stop situation in and ride (or run for that matter). Hats off to them and I'll be back next year.


----------



## Dray3573

*Ride report*

Fun ride. Hot for sure. Started at around 6:15am. Majority of the ride was had in the company of some good pace lines with everybody taking their turns up front. A few places I was by myself, and the last 15-16 miles or so was solo. I was pretty tired after mile 85. Here's my Garmin report.
<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/110081541'></iframe>


----------



## texasnewb

My first century too, finished in just over 6 hours. Does anybody know what time they closed hell's gate?


----------



## Lando47

I heard someone at a rest stop say they closed it at 10:45.


----------



## altx

First HHH. Great ride, incredible support!! Total time 6 hours, ride time 5:00:55, 20.3/mph average ride speed. Thanks to all support staff and to the town of Wichita Falls. See you next year


----------



## jrabenaldt

The volunteers and support were absolutely amazing. My first century as well and posted a 5:20. The last 20 were a lot tougher than I was anticipating...


----------



## Peanya

A few details I didn't include: I like orange juice, but orange juice doesn't like me! That slowed us down a lot at 2 rest stops. :blush2:
We were at the back of the start, and the beginning was incredibly slow. Once the mess cleared out, the pace picked up more.


----------



## Ropes4u

HHH was my my first century and almost twice my longest ride to date. We started at 615 and I finished round 230/300. Twice I stopped to help someone with a flat, and gave one of them a spare tube and some C02, they had no spares?? Aide stations were littered with people who were dehydrated or ill prepared in my opinion. 

I made my first stops at 20 & 40 for water then hit them all but one until the end. I always ate a few pieces of banana or orange, grabbed shot blocks and filled up with water and power aid. After mile 70 I started to cramp and tried pickle juice, despite claiming it could not be tolerable my cramps went away, but I am not admitting it was the pickle juice 

For a 47 year old recreational rider I feel it was honestly as simple as drafting the fastest pace line I could between aide stations then drinking enough water to make the next 10 miles. If you were looking to set the new world record my experience is useless. In the end I had a great time and vowed to finish earlier next year. 

Are there other centuries in Texas that are as well supported?


----------



## Creakyknees

Ropes4u said:


> Are there other centuries in Texas that are as well supported?


yes, lots.

http://www.bicycletexas.com/tx_bike_rides.htm


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Birddog said:


> Not the First time they've closed Hell's gate early . They closed it early in 2009 because the temps were hot very early in the day and even with that they were overwhelmed with heat related triage. That experience is what led to the early start option this year.


The gate closed early in 2006 as well.


----------



## wiz525

yep, definitely not the first time they closed it early. i was there again this year. Flew in from Boulder, CO for it. My dad and I ride it every year now. my fifth, his eleventh this year.

we waited for the 7:04 start after the flyover. still did the 100. it was hard to watch the whole ride leave at ~6:15 and wait around for 45 minutes. but it made the roads more packed toward the end. 

we've never been cut off. surprised they shut the course down early. that was my first day of the year in triple digit temps coming from Boulder! didn't affect me too much though. 

here we are at the end. 102 miles done. Another Hotter'n Hell #HH100 in the book... on Twitpic i'm in the Rocky Mounts kit.


----------



## arman77

*Had my best 100 yet!*

I was one of the ones that started at 6:15! According to the electronic splits, my official start time was 6:15:17, pass through Hell's gate time 9:24, Dean 11:15, finish line 11:59:59. total time was 5:44:42. Rest/stopped time at rest stops according to GPS Program 13:04

Goals I had set for myself: 
1. finish before 12:00 (DONE, barely), 
2, Average 18 mph for ride time. (DONE averaged 18.47), 
3. beat my old 100 mile time of 5:35:15, (DONE 5:25:12)

For a guy who started ride road bikes almost 2 years ago, I am happy! I am also 54 years old, and have lost 50 pounds riding the bike!

Bruce


----------



## Creakyknees

arman77 said:


> I was one of the ones that started at 6:15! According to the electronic splits, my official start time was 6:15:17, pass through Hell's gate time 9:24, Dean 11:15, finish line 11:59:59. total time was 5:44:42. Rest/stopped time at rest stops according to GPS Program 13:04
> 
> Goals I had set for myself:
> 1. finish before 12:00 (DONE, barely),
> 2, Average 18 mph for ride time. (DONE averaged 18.47),
> 3. beat my old 100 mile time of 5:35:15, (DONE 5:25:12)
> 
> For a guy who started ride road bikes almost 2 years ago, I am happy! I am also 54 years old, and have lost 50 pounds riding the bike!
> 
> Bruce


nice work Bruce!


----------



## MerlinAma

wiz525 said:


> .......................Flew in from Boulder, CO for it. ............


Too funny. I left Texas and went to Steamboat that weekend to watch the USAPCC.

It was 45 degrees the morning we left to come home.

When I read about HHH, I was glad to be in COLORADO!


----------



## wiz525

MerlinAma said:


> Too funny. I left Texas and went to Steamboat that weekend to watch the USAPCC.
> 
> It was 45 degrees the morning we left to come home.
> 
> When I read about HHH, I was glad to be in COLORADO!


ha! and yes, it was VERY difficult to leave Colorado and the USAPCC. hopefully the USAPCC and the HHH are on separate weekends next year...


----------



## architerp

*My 11th or 12th.*

I've lost track. We started at the 6:15 start with lights. I was not surprised that there were people who started without lights, though there were not very many. The cool temps before the sun came up allowed us to get a good start. WE were trying to do a non-stop, but our support could not catch us early enough and we had to make one stop around 70 miles. We beat most of the heat coming in around 11:20 or so. 19.9 mph average. 

Best advice I can say is to reiterate what one poster said earlier, drop your normal average speed by a mile or two and take the shortest breaks at stops that you can manage. Think about taking five stops at just 5 min. at each stop. That's an extra 25 min for the entire ride. If you sit down or stand in line at a port-a-potty, then you will take longer than 5 min.

I am part of a group that teaches a training course forthe HHH and we always have people do better than the think they can. It is all in the prep.

I will do this ride every year I am physically able. It's all about the testing of your limits and the ability to tell the stories afterwards.


----------



## Gunnar75

What is the name of your training course? My wife and I would like to take it. 

A friend claims a 3:50 time in the mid 90s and I think he is full of it. I would like to break the 4:30 mark but my fastest time is 5:15.


----------



## architerp

*HHH Training Course*

Contact Bikin' Mike through the following weblink: 

bikinmike.com and click on group training.

Tell him what your goals are and see if his training is right for you. It is a combination of indoor and outdoor riding and skill sessions. The biggest thing that you can learn from him is hydration and calorie intake as well as how to ride safely in a group; all while increasing your distance and speed.

I have increased me riding speed from 14-15 mph to regularly holding 19-20 by myself and greater speeds with a group.

He continues to invite former riders back to work with the groups on the road.


----------



## weenfreek

boo. i would totally do that if it were in Houston. I'm still doing about 14-15 mph :/


----------



## culdeus

Gunnar75 said:


> What is the name of your training course? My wife and I would like to take it.
> 
> A friend claims a 3:50 time in the mid 90s and I think he is full of it. I would like to break the 4:30 mark but my fastest time is 5:15.


4:30 is doable, but you may not be allowed to go this fast. If you go too fast you run into the USCF races and they will not let you pass. Sometimes the USCF guys go much more slow than you would expect, and they really don't get that much of a head start if you are well up at the front you might just have about a 5-10 minute gap to make up on the last racers. If you really wanted to do 4:30 and were dead set on it I would say let the gun sit for about 20 minutes before starting. More traffic, but it gives enough time for USCF to clear out.


----------

